# Driving with a brand new vehicle.



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

Yesterday i signed the papers for a new 2017 Nissan Versa S+. I have two questions.

What can i use in place of the registration? I know the website says i may use the "temporary registration" however i am unsure what that is.

The vehicle was sold to me brand new by a manufacturer endorsed dealership. Do i need to have another SSC completed? I read and found that the SSC inspection that Uber requires is required to be completed prior to the sale of a vehicle. So does my car already have one that i can submit to Uber?

EDIT: To those who answered my question, thank you. To those who started droning on with BS and rhetoric. Go away. Im closing this thread. It provides no real value to the community. If your responses have contributed to that fact, the same is true for you.

Good day


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

Driving rideshare in a new car is a horrible idea. Do you know what the depreciation is versus what you'll get paid? You will quickly be underwater in your loan, owing more than the car is worth. Plus you will burn through your warranty in no time and they may even cancel it if Nissan finds out you're using it for work.

I had a nicer car for a month and my driver ratings went down quickly. Its hard to be nice and friendly when passengers are tearing up your nice car, putting their feet on the seats and spilling drinks and food.


----------



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

Hogg said:


> Driving rideshare in a new car is a horrible idea. Do you know what the depreciation is versus what you'll get paid? You will quickly be underwater in your loan, owing more than the car is worth. Plus you will burn through your warranty in no time and they may even cancel it if Nissan finds out you're using it for work.
> 
> I had a nicer car for a month and my driver ratings went down quickly. Its hard to be nice and friendly when passengers are tearing up your nice car, putting their feet on the seats and spilling drinks and food.


Understood. I dont care. I need the money. Besides, thats what a loyaly program at the car cleaners is for, thats what full coverage insurance is for, and thats what the dealership warranty is for.

Not to mention seat covers and floor mats.

The mfg warranty is mostly good for it roadside assistance imho.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber accepted my sales contract that has the vehicles VIN as my temporary registration.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Your warranty will be void & useless when they find out you've been driving for Uber/Lyft. I've had 2 ex-drivers tell me their story about being screwed out of their warranty on a new car and ended up having to cover all repair costs themself.

Better have a damn good answer when the dealership asks you why you already have so many miles on your new car.


----------



## NCHeel (Jan 5, 2017)

If you think depreciation is about cleaning your car and having a warranty you don't understand depreciation.


----------



## Tnasty (Mar 23, 2016)

The only way this will pay off is if you do all the maintenance on time and drive this car for 200k miles.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Just wait till your brand new car gets dinged by somebody's luggage as they carelessly throw it at your side of your trunk, or the drunkard kids piling in your car slamming the seatbelt in your door bending the metal on the bottom of it, chipping the paint...
Or, drumroll, the projectile puking that goes beyond where you can clean...
Oh yeah I forgot, you said that's what insurance is for. Just wait till you start claiming all these little things with your insurance company, and watch your rates on your brand new car go in one unfavorable direction.
Are you going to mention Rideshare insurance for each one of these claims? Let us know how that works out...

Just think, that drunk college freshman that just puked in your car and dented your door? You might have made $3.75 off of him! That is of course, err, before depreciation. After depreciation and your expenses you actually paid Uber to drive that trip, but who's counting. How's the math working out for you now?

We've got great advice for you, but if you're this far, you got it all figured out, and you probably just won't listen:
Run don't walk.

Have you started this thread with "driving with a $3000 10-year old car," you would find more optimism here.


----------



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

ACHUMA said:


> Your warranty will be void & useless when they find out you've been driving for Uber/Lyft. I've had 2 ex-drivers tell me their story about being screwed out of their warranty on a new car and ended up having to cover all repair costs themself.
> 
> Better have a damn good answer when the dealership asks you why you already have so many miles on your new car.


I drive my family around and let family borrow my car. They put miles on it and whos puke is that? Its my cousins.

Nobody can make me tell them i work for uber. And uber cannot arbitrarily reveal to private parties that i am affiliated with them.

I dont care. I need the money.



El Cemento said:


> Just wait till your brand new car gets dinged by somebody's luggage as they carelessly throw it at your side of your trunk, or the drunkard kids piling in your car slamming the seatbelt in your door bending the metal on the bottom of it, chipping the paint...
> Or, drumroll, the projectile puking that goes beyond where you can clean...
> Oh yeah I forgot, you said that's what insurance is for. Just wait till you start claiming all these little things with your insurance company, and watch your rates on your brand new car go in one unfavorable direction.
> Are you going to mention Rideshare insurance for each one of these claims? Let us know how that works out...
> ...


I don't care for optimism. I want answers, not sunshine and flowers. I dont care if any of you think its a bad idea. I need the money. I will be driving this car for uber as soon as humanly possible.

Can you provide any useful and new information?

Also, i understand depreciation. I also understand discretion. Interior damage can be repaired or cleaned and nobody has to know it ever happened. The car has already lost more than a third of its MSRP. I dont need it to retain value. I dont care about years down the line right now. I make $12/hr and i hate my job. If uber can pay and reduce my stress, thats what im going to do.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

ACHUMA said:


> Your warranty will be void & useless when they find out you've been driving for Uber/Lyft. I've had 2 ex-drivers tell me their story about being screwed out of their warranty on a new car and ended up having to cover all repair costs themself.
> 
> Better have a damn good answer when the dealership asks you why you already have so many miles on your new car.


Dealership has no business knowing how I use my vehicle or how many miles or for what purpose I put those miles. They warrant up to 100k miles or 5 years, which ever comes first. So if the 100k happens in the first year, what's it to them?

I don't recall signing any contract with the Dealership or vehicle Manufacture that prevents me from using the vehicle I purchased for whatever purpose I want. That's between my lender, my insurance provider and myself. Now if you went through the manufacturer's lending program, like NMAC for Nissan, etc, then that may be a different story.


Starchild said:


> I make $12/hr and i hate my job. If uber can pay and reduce my stress, thats what im going to do.


What do you do? How bad could it be? Some markets are lucky to see $12 an hour after expenses. Some markets do much better. Some markets do far worse. I don't know how good Omaha Nebraska is, but people are struggling in Atlanta and it's a pretty sizable market.

Reduce stress? I don't know if Uber is really a stress reliever... I would recommend you try doing it just on the weekends while keeping your 12/hr job. Get yourself really into Uber before you end up hating it more then you hated your 12/hr job and it's too late for you to go back...


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

I worked at a dealer and saw some vehicles get $10,000+ worth of repairs done under warranty. Do you want to risk paying that much out of pocket because of a manufacturing defect that was overlooked at the factory?

I have also seen manufacturers use spies to find out who was voiding the terms of their warranty and cancel those warranties. Mitsubishi sent spies to racetracks and local club events and looked for anyone driving a Mitsubishi, recorded their name, the model, and color, not even the VIN and voided them. I wouldn't put it past them to hail rides on rideshare platforms and do the same thing.

You absolutely signed an agreement to use the car in a certain way when you bought it. Using it for commercial purposes, including rideshare, are outside of those terms.

You are likely to make less than $12/hour before your expenses, which will now include payments on a brand new car. I didn't touch $12/hour all last week and I was easily spending $2/hour on gas, as well as tons of wear and tear, I drive 1,000 to 1,500 miles per week doing this full time. I bought my rideshare car for $2000, 18 months ago and this still doesn't make economic sense to me, I'm hesitant to reinvest in the car next time it breaks. I also recently read about a driver that put over 100K on their newish car in a year and now owes $17,000 on a car that's only worth $8,000.


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Starchild said:


> Nobody can make me tell them i work for uber. And uber cannot arbitrarily reveal to private parties that i am affiliated with them.
> 
> I dont care. I need the money.


You're hardly the first individual to think that way, believe me when I say we go way, way back.
I used to deliver back 30... Yeah about 30 years ago, and they had ways of figuring it out then.

But...
I'm going to make a really long story really short:
I think, speaking for myself, I'd look for another job.
Preferably something that doesn't involve use of personal car for pennies on the dollar.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

1) for the original question..... use your pink sales receipt for the temp registration. Uber accepted mine

2) I drive a 2017 Honda Pilot for uber..... but I only work 1 or 2 nights a week. At my pace I will have 60k on the car by year 3 and I will trade it in


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

A lot of you guys are trying save someone who clearly doesn't want to be saved.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Uber accepted my bill of sale and temp tag as an alternate until I received the title and changed over the tag and registration from my old vehicle. Lyft will accept a temp tag but you must have actual vehicle registration, at least in my state.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Starchild said:


> I don't care for optimism. I want answers, not sunshine and flowers. I dont care if any of you think its a bad idea. I need the money. I will be driving this car for uber as soon as humanly possible.
> 
> Can you provide any useful and new information?
> 
> Also, i understand depreciation. I also understand discretion. Interior damage can be repaired or cleaned and nobody has to know it ever happened. The car has already lost more than a third of its MSRP. I dont need it to retain value. I dont care about years down the line right now. I make $12/hr and i hate my job. If uber can pay and reduce my stress, thats what im going to do.


You want answers? Frankly I think you just want to hear yourself talk, but here goes anyways simply because I've got nothing better to do in this one minute:
Yes, you can probably earn $12 an hour BEFORE your expenses doing this gig.
No, if you are coming to Uber looking for a stress-free job, you will be sadly disappointed.

Okay, got it, you don't care for optimism, you don't care if any of us think it's a bad idea, and alternatively, we really don't care if you drive yourself silly!

Do whatever you want to do, ignore every flag in this entire forum, don't forget to keep contributing to this because it will be fun to watch if nothing else than for our entertainment.

Some folks learn from others mistakes, and other folks need to just make those mistakes themselves.


----------



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

El Cemento said:


> You want answers? Frankly I think you just want to hear yourself talk, but here goes anyways simply because I've got nothing better to do in this one minute:
> Yes, you can probably earn $12 an hour BEFORE your expenses doing this gig.
> No, if you are coming to Uber looking for a stress-free job, you will be sadly disappointed.
> 
> ...


No, in fact i dont care to have to talk either. I need extra money. Dont get angry because i wont listen to you. I didnt ask for people opinions. What your going on about is off topic and clearly an attempt to relieve some of your own stress. I dont care what anyone says. Im driving uber. Not because its a good idea, but because i need money.

I currently work at a hotel for a boss that thinks i get 3 minutes for her 1. Even if uber is stressful, its not as stressful as what im doing. All these thing your worried about i do not care for.

Furthermore, with the warranties and insurance i wont pay any deductible for repairs. Plus i have gap insurance.

Now please, focus.



sidemouse said:


> You're hardly the first individual to think that way, believe me when I say we go way, way back.
> I used to deliver back 30... Yeah about 30 years ago, and they had ways of figuring it out then.
> 
> But...
> ...


I don't view time waiting for a fare wasted, i can do stuff while i wait. Eat, sleep, smoke, socialize.

And if they do find out, whatever. Worse things have happened in my life. Ill stop, and life will go back to normal. As it stands i need a source of income that does not have a set schedule since my current job is so erratic (also why i dont just find another 9-5)

And i have enough warranties and insurance that im not worried.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Starchild said:


> I dont care. I need the money.


And yet, you just spent it on a new car. Money you don't even have yet.



Starchild said:


> The car has already lost more than a third of its MSRP. I dont need it to retain value. I dont care about years down the line right now. I make $12/hr and i hate my job. If uber can pay and reduce my stress, thats what im going to do.


So you just traded in a $12/hr job that you hate that probably had zero risk, for a $12/hr job before expenses with massive Risk and took on a bank note for a brand new car you can't afford, to drive Uber which you haven't even tried yet. Here's your sign.


----------



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> And yet, you just spent it on a new car. Money you don't even have yet.
> 
> So you just traded in a $12/hr job that you hate that probably had zero risk, for a $12/hr job before expenses with massive Risk and took on a bank note for a brand new car you can't afford, to drive Uber which you haven't even tried yet. Here's your sign.


I said nothing about trading. Im not about to quit my job unless i see uber working better. Right now i need the extra money. Its as simple as that.

I got the car with charitable money from family. I was getting it either way. It would just be nice to not have to give up food for the next month like i expected. Uber could be an amazing thing in my life.

I understand you all have reasons to complain about uber. I get it. Maybe even some of you are here saying these thing to deter people from saturating the market with drivers. Grow up, all of you.

I didnt ask if its a good idea. I asked how i go about doing so.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Starchild said:


> Yesterday i signed the papers for a new 2017 Nissan Versa S+. I have two questions.
> 
> What can i use in place of the registration? I know the website says i may use the "temporary registration" however i am unsure what that is.
> 
> The vehicle was sold to me brand new by a manufacturer endorsed dealership. Do i need to have another SSC completed? I read and found that the SSC inspection that Uber requires is required to be completed prior to the sale of a vehicle. So does my car already have one that i can submit to Uber?


The temporary registration is what is attached to your windsheild. Pull it off, carefully unfold it, photograph or scan it, and submit that to Uber.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Starchild said:


> I said nothing about trading. Im not about to quit my job unless i see uber working better. Right now i need the extra money. Its as simple as that.


True, I inferred the job trading part. But if all you needed was money, I would have been happy to sell you a bunch of $5 bills for $7 or $8 a piece. No sense letting Nissan and Uber do that, cut some of us drivers in on that action.


----------



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> The temporary registration is what is attached to your windsheild. Pull it off, carefully unfold it, photograph or scan it, and submit that to Uber.


Am i to understand that you mean the "in transit"? Sometimes known as "paper plate"?


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Just Another Uber Drive said:


> The temporary registration is what is attached to your windsheild. Pull it off, carefully unfold it, photograph or scan it, and submit that to Uber.


True - that is all they need to get you going. I think they only require a vial of blood and your first born in SF.


----------



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> True, I inferred the job trading part. But if all you needed was money, I would have been happy to sell you a bunch of $5 bills for $7 or $8 a piece. No sense letting Nissan and Uber do that, cut some of us drivers in on that action.


As long as those 5s can be had for 4 out of pocket and the rest in monthly payments, you have a deal


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Starchild said:


> As long as those 5s can be had for 4 out of pocket and the rest in monthly payments, you have a deal


Cash is king baby... financing is for broke people (mainly to keep them broke)


----------



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> Cash is king baby... financing is for broke people (mainly to keep them broke)


I am broke people. I define broke.


----------



## ACHUMA (Jun 26, 2016)

Hogg said:


> I worked at a dealer and saw some vehicles get $10,000+ worth of repairs done under warranty. Do you want to risk paying that much out of pocket because of a manufacturing defect that was overlooked at the factory?
> 
> I have also seen manufacturers use spies to find out who was voiding the terms of their warranty and cancel those warranties. Mitsubishi sent spies to racetracks and local club events and looked for anyone driving a Mitsubishi, recorded their name, the model, and color, not even the VIN and voided them. I wouldn't put it past them to hail rides on rideshare platforms and do the same thing.
> 
> You absolutely signed an agreement to use the car in a certain way when you bought it. Using it for commercial purposes, including rideshare, are outside of those terms.


Thank you. Its unbelieveable to me the amount of jabronis who sign up for this gig who dont understand the terms of their warranty & personal insurance policy.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm going to follow the OP just to see what he's posting in 3-6 months if still around.


----------



## Wedgey (Feb 14, 2017)

This has to a be a joke thread, and that OP's just wants attention.


----------



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

El Cemento said:


> You sound pretty arrogant for someone asking for help, which you seem too dense to comprehend and/or accept.
> I will focus, yes, on other things thanx, I'm done with your little dramas. I do have some parting advice tho:
> Go drive! If you want to know how it works, and you are too whatever to accept what you read here, then Go Drive!
> Like duh and buh bye.


Meanwhile, i just want to hear myself talk and am arrogant. Sure. Your off subject and being very disrespectful.

I already decided to do this. You have done nothing but try to force your opinions on me and insult me. If you have had poor turnout from uber...

Maybe its your attitude.

Buh bye.



Wedgey said:


> This has to a be a joke thread, and that OP's just wants attention.


No, not a joke. I just need the extra income more than i care about the depreciation of a vehicle that i was going to get and drive anyway. Im disappointed in you people.

You all had bad experiences with uber. I get it. Maybe its your attitude. Maybe you cant figure out how to be profitable.

Most importantly, all of you seem to think that if i dont immediately fold to your opinions, that provides you leave to berate and insult me. This "community" is the joke. All you people, who cant just stay on topic and feel the need to get offended because i want to drive my new car, you all suck.

You all make $12/hr because you feel self entitled. You dont DESERVE more than that. Hell, in life, you dont deserve ANYTHING. None of you are just happy for what you have.

And none of realize how cushy and plush your jobs are driving for uber. You want stress? Get a REAL job and tell me that you want to wake up every day to be somewhere that expects 3 times what is humanly possible. You think uber is stressful? Grow up people. Uber is easy and relaxing.

I get music
I get breaks
I dont get fired for being late or absent
I get to smoke/drink/eat WHENEVER i want
I get to talk to people
Go to stores
Chill at the park
Play basketball
See my girlfriend
Etcetera

None of those things are true where im at. So, for the last time and as the final word.

You are all immature, self entitled, and lazy. You dont deserve more than 12 an hour. You drive a taxi. Your life isnt stressful, you dont even have a real job with uber. The depreciation of the car is made up for by the income received from WORKING.

PS: if you act anything like this with passengers, its no wonder you only pull in 12.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Dear OP, 

I know I'm probalby wasting my time typing this but here goes.....

-Do NOT buy a new vehicle to do this. If you want to do Uber that's fine. Why not take the "gift" money from your family and buy and go buy a ride for 4-5k cash. That way you do not have a payment. A car payment will only keep you broke. Use the remaining money to pay off debt/invest. If you're as broke as you say you are, a car payment is the LAST thing you need. 

-If your job at the hotel sucks sooooo bad, find something else. Go wait tables at a decent restaurant, you'll earn much more. 

-People on here who are trying to give you advice have one thing you don't have: Experience. They know about Uber, they know how this works. You have never given one ride. Maybe it would be wise to listen, just a bit.


----------



## Starchild (Jun 25, 2017)

AintWorthIt said:


> Dear OP,
> 
> I know I'm probalby wasting my time typing this but here goes.....
> 
> ...


The advice is don't. Finding a new job takes time and scheduling. Both of those are prohibited by my job. I work erratic hours and shifts with less than 24 hours notice. The two times that i scheduled an interview, it fell through because i ended up having to cover a shift.

I already got the car. I was going to get it anyway. I need the money to ease the pain of the new car. Its uber or day labor. Ill take uber if i can.

All these experienced people are like any other disgruntled worker who complains about their job. Im ignoring it because there are plenty others who do just fine with uber by working intelligently. Furthermore, your all still uber drivers. If uber is so bad, why dont YOU go wait tables? Im going to drive uber with this car. If not it will secure my transport to and from work. I would like to make some extra money with no commitment. Yea, a new car is a bad idea for uber, but i already have a new car. I might as well get some decent ratings for it

I know its possible to make 18-20 an hour AFTER expenses if you do it right and combine with other ridesharing and delivery services. Anyone who tells me otherwise is either lying or failing.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Starchild said:


> Furthermore, with the warranties and insurance i wont pay any deductible for repairs. Plus i have gap insurance.


Make sure you have Rideshare Endorsement on your insurance or you may not be covered.



Starchild said:


> I said nothing about trading. Im not about to quit my job unless i see uber working better. Right now i need the extra money. Its as simple as that.


As long as you aren't quitting your job, that's a good call. See how it goes while having a backup. You could end up like Lee239 earning $15 for a 10 hour day in Florida. I'm sure there's an Omaha or a Nebraska subforum, would be good for you to find out how lucrative the market is.



Starchild said:


> All these experienced people are like any other disgruntled worker who complains about their job. Im ignoring it because there are plenty others who do just fine with uber by working intelligently.


You mean like how you complain about your job?

I'm not one to discourage Ubering, it's a great way to bridge the gap of income. Just don't consider full time before you've had a few months of driving under your belt, make sure you're properly insured and you may do alright.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

I used my 3 yr old Honda Accord EXL when I started driving. I had and still have a full time job. I was driving on average 20-25 hours per week. When I began, my vehicle had less than 45K miles. Now, exactly one and a half years later my vehicle has over 80K miles on it. I probably could have cut that total down by being smarter in the beginning stages of doing this, but of course I had to find out for myself. Because of the mileage piling up I have drastically cut my driving down to 10- 12 hours per week. Of course I keep up with all the maintenance requirements, oil changes, tire rotations etc.etc. so the vehicle is still running great. The fact is though that I regret using it for rideshare. I don't want to trade it in for an older car because I do not want to lose the technology that my current car has and certainly do not want to own two cars. So there you have it.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

Starchild said:


> The advice is don't. Finding a new job takes time and scheduling. Both of those are prohibited by my job. I work erratic hours and shifts with less than 24 hours notice. The two times that i scheduled an interview, it fell through because i ended up having to cover a shift.
> 
> I already got the car. I was going to get it anyway. I need the money to ease the pain of the new car. Its uber or day labor. Ill take uber if i can.
> 
> ...


You can still return the car if it's within a few days. I waited tables in college, I don't need to do that now because of my job and side business. You obviously need to do it. Your "schedule" is just an excuse. I haven't completed an uber trip in a year and my car is an 05 with 185k and paid for. But if you want to go run a new car into the ground for crap rates I'm glad you have it all figured out. You are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Starchild said:


> Yesterday i signed the papers for a new 2017 Nissan Versa S+. I have two questions.
> 
> What can i use in place of the registration? I know the website says i may use the "temporary registration" however i am unsure what that is.
> 
> ...


did u sign a note fro the car?

if you did, does your note say the car was going to be for personal use or as a livery car/taxi?

lenders don't like it if they don't know, uber affects the value of their collateral if you default & can call in the note if you do it & didn't tell them. they may want a higher int rate for a commercial purchase


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

when u buy a car, you are just buying miles of driving, say 300,000 for a good car.

the 1st 150,000 miles is a lot more expensive than the 2nd.

thats why professional livery oufits like yellow cab buy retired police cruisers to paint yellow & never bought new.



Starchild said:


> The advice is don't. Finding a new job takes time and scheduling.


not true here. i was motivated to be a temp @ macys after viewing miracle on 34th st in november. i applied online, got a call within hours and hired by phone. almost no time for a pt job



Wedgey said:


> This has to a be a joke thread, and that OP's just wants attention.


that may be true, but others than the op will read this over the next months or years & might learn something.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

Starchild said:


> This "community" is the joke... you all suck.
> 
> None of you are just happy for what you have....
> 
> You are all immature, self entitled, and lazy. You dont deserve more than 12 an hour.



Remedial courses are available for the culturally deprived.



AintWorthIt said:


> Dear OP,
> 
> I know I'm probalby wasting my time typing this but here goes.....
> 
> ...


You are most definitely wasting your time.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

I_Like_Spam said:


> i was motivated to be a temp @ macys after viewing miracle on 34th st in november.



That explains everything.


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

I was going to offer some good advice, but after seeing how combative and arrogant the OP is, I’m not going to offer any help at all. Good luck. You’re going to need it!


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I was going to offer some good advice, but after seeing how combative and arrogant the OP is, I'm not going to offer any help at all. Good luck. You're going to need it!


No doubt. An attitude like that, and he won't have to worry about driving, he will be deactivated in short order.


----------



## Hogg (Feb 7, 2016)

There's a reason the average driver quits after three weeks and less than 4% make it over a year.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Imo you can drive a new car for this job if you do it correctly

Like I mentioned I had bought a 2017 Honda Pilot as a personal vehicle and I use it for Uber but I use it in a strict way and did my research

1) I am only part time.....full time would be suicide. I only work 6 days a month..... every Friday and every other Saturday. If I have a BIG Friday (250+) I forgo working Saturday

2) keep the milage down..... drive only 200 miles a night unless a profitable run

3) car payment is 402/ month and I always pay 500 to pay a little extra. I make enough in my 6 days of work to make my car payment, insurance, card I use strictly for uber gas, my electric and internet bill with some left over

4) trading the car in at around 60k miles in 3 years.....I bought the car for 35k and put down 10k so total initial car note is 27k ..... by the time I trade it in I will only owe about 13k and the car will still be worth around 23-24k

So basically I will have a car for personal use, that nothing comes out of my normal paycheck... my electric and internet bills are paid

Not a bad deal imo


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Starchild said:


> Yesterday i signed the papers for a new 2017 Nissan Versa S+. I have two questions.
> 
> What can i use in place of the registration? I know the website says i may use the "temporary registration" however i am unsure what that is.
> 
> ...


It wont be new for long . . . . .


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

RedSteel said:


> Imo you can drive a new car for this job if you do it correctly
> 
> Not a bad deal imo


when you buy a vehicle, you are buying x number of miles of driving pleasure, say 200,000. the cost incurred for each of the miles in the 2nd 100,000 is less than during the 1st 100,000. you can do what you want, but its just a lot higher expense with a more expensive car


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> Imo you can drive a new car for this job if you do it correctly
> 
> Like I mentioned I had bought a 2017 Honda Pilot as a personal vehicle and I use it for Uber but I use it in a strict way and did my research
> 
> ...


If at the end of the 3 years, you're essentially back where you started after selling the car ($10k in pocket), why not go a cheaper route with a used Pilot or similar vehicle that you could pay $10k cash for, put the $500 per month car payment into some investment vehicle, and end the 3 years with $18k savings minimum plus whatever you can sell the car for? Otherwise, you're just spending a lot of time driving people around in order to tread water, while taking on significant risks to your status quo (accident, rate drop, primary job interruption, etc). Obviously, I don't have your entire financial picture, so if you are progressing in other areas and this is just something you like to do, then a break-even hobby is cool I guess.


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

NorCalPhil said:


> If at the end of the 3 years, you're essentially back where you started after selling the car ($10k in pocket), why not go a cheaper route with a used Pilot or similar vehicle that you could pay $10k cash for, put the $500 per month car payment into some investment vehicle, and end the 3 years with $18k savings minimum plus whatever you can sell the car for? Otherwise, you're just spending a lot of time driving people around in order to tread water, while taking on significant risks to your status quo (accident, rate drop, primary job interruption, etc). Obviously, I don't have your entire financial picture, so if you are progressing in other areas and this is just something you like to do, then a break-even hobby is cool I guess.


Yes it is something I do for the enjoyment.....i don't get to talk a lot to people during my job so this fills that spot. I guess I could do what you said but i like new cars and such. I make enough in my regular job to plan for the future I do this for interaction and to pay for my vehicle costs


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> Yes it is something I do for the enjoyment.....i don't get to talk a lot to people during my job so this fills that spot. I guess I could do what you said but i like new cars and such. I make enough in my regular job to plan for the future I do this for interaction and to pay for my vehicle costs


Similar situation here. My day job is great, but has little interaction with others. Uber can be fun in that regard, although it completely depends on who gets in the car.


----------



## AintWorthIt (Sep 30, 2014)

RedSteel said:


> Imo you can drive a new car for this job if you do it correctly
> 
> Like I mentioned I had bought a 2017 Honda Pilot as a personal vehicle and I use it for Uber but I use it in a strict way and did my research
> 
> ...


You can spin it however you want, BUT:
1) buying a brand new car is ALWAYS dumb because as soon as you drive it off you lose 20% in value. 
2) putting additional Uber miles only drops the value that much faster.
3) You will not get 23-24k from a dealer on a trade in on that. 
4) You ALWAYS have a car payment which strips your wealth.
5) What if you invested $500 a month in a mutual fund instead of a depreciating asset?

You should have bought a 2011 or so and paid cash.


----------



## El Cemento (Apr 25, 2017)

I found that I could make some quick money but it didn't actually cover expenses and my time was donated.
A new car and you are paying to drive. Perhaps the convo is that good for you. Everbody gets their kix in different ways. Some folks call 800 numbers and hand over their credit cards.
Who am I to judge?


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I was going to offer some good advice, but after seeing how combative and arrogant the OP is, I'm not going to offer any help at all. Good luck. You're going to need it!


"There are none so blind as those who will not see."


----------



## RealCheetahz (Jun 6, 2017)

Wow... what if no one ever bought new cars, and waited around for used cars that aren't available. Fact of the matter be damn glad someone takes the hit for you used cAR gurus, because if they didn't that used car be 1.5 or more the cost it is to you now. 

And to the OP, yes the yellow slip works just fine.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

The interesting thing is it's a balloon...

They are tightening up credit for cars...

I've seen a lot of full tow trucks and sleds lately...

This could actually be a good sign...

Rakos


----------



## Uhcougar2004 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hogg said:


> Driving rideshare in a new car is a horrible idea. Do you know what the depreciation is versus what you'll get paid? You will quickly be underwater in your loan, owing more than the car is worth. Plus you will burn through your warranty in no time and they may even cancel it if Nissan finds out you're using it for work.
> 
> I had a nicer car for a month and my driver ratings went down quickly. Its hard to be nice and friendly when passengers are tearing up your nice car, putting their feet on the seats and spilling drinks and food.


All of that is false. 1. Every car you drive for Uber depreciates quickly. Its a fact that depreciation is irrelevant to driving Uber because you cant control all cars depreciate new and old. 3. Everyone who finances a car goes upside down until they near the end close to the final payment. 
4.I am not gonna burn tthough my 100000 mile warranty any time soon. 5. By law a warranty is a contract. Once its signed you can not get kicked off for Uber. 5. Its not hard at all to be nice to those people unless you are unprofessional and lack people skills. You take a picture of the damage uber charges the driver and pays for the repairs. 6. Noone if driving a brand new car was a good idea or not. If you aren't gonna answer the question asked don't waste all our time. I just bought a 2019 and my rating skyrocketed. If you can't be nice Uber is not the job for you.


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Uhcougar2004 said:


> All of that is false. 1. Every car you drive for Uber depreciates quickly. Its a fact that depreciation is irrelevant to driving Uber because you cant control all cars depreciate new and old. 3. Everyone who finances a car goes upside down until they near the end close to the final payment.
> 4.I am not gonna burn tthough my 100000 mile warranty any time soon. 5. By law a warranty is a contract. Once its signed you can not get kicked off for Uber. 5. Its not hard at all to be nice to those people unless you are unprofessional and lack people skills. You take a picture of the damage uber charges the driver and pays for the repairs. 6. Noone if driving a brand new car was a good idea or not. If you aren't gonna answer the question asked don't waste all our time. I just bought a 2019 and my rating skyrocketed. If you can't be nice Uber is not the job for you.


Hi, welcome to the forum. This is an old thread from 2017, and many of the posters involved haven't visited the site in a while. If you wish to discuss these issues feel free to start a new thread, but I'm gonna lock this one. Thanks.


----------

